# Hi Everyone...



## specks (Sep 24, 2016)

...I just wanted to say [very belatedly] a big hello from me. I'm Steve, I live in Norfolk and I own a black 2001 225. I'm currently in the midst of some [fairly protracted] repairs/refurbishment - refubished turbo, new clutch and various gearbox/transfer box seals, replacement Haldex controller, refurbished dashpod, refurbished drive shafts - to mention but a few. :lol: Most of these jobs were triggered by the need to replace the clutch CSC and it seemed the right thing to do to follow-through with the others - as I had the bonnet up. Literally.

This forum is a fantastic source of info. for people, like me, feeling their way through some fairly complex repairs/unfamiliar territory. I'm looking forward to working with you.

All the best.

Steve.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Welcome, appears to be a big project. How long you owned it?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Belated welcome


----------



## specks (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi Hoggy. I've owned it since September 2016 and lived with various faults until I got to the point where I had to bite the bullet [e.g. clutch pedal dropping to the floor after replacing master cylinder, bleeder block, etc.]. Turbo was whining excessively - so had that refurbished professionally. That kind of thing.


----------



## specks (Sep 24, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Belated welcome


----------



## bakerbakes556 (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello


----------

